# Does NYU Tisch conduct interviews for undergraduate admission?



## MazinG (Feb 15, 2021)

Does anyone know if NYU Tisch conducts interviews on the undergraduate side?  It seems like interviewing at the graduate (MFA) level happens, but not for undergrads.


----------

